# E-Sports pro league



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2009)

Can games become a respectable 'sport'?



> *A new professional gaming league opens its doors to new gamers on Friday.*
> 
> The United Kingdom eSports association (UKeSA) has set up four professional and 22 amateur leagues.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmd (Feb 19, 2009)

Why do they have to be sports? Why not just call them what they are; games? 

That aside, I think this kind of thing is well overdue in the UK, it's a great idea.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Why do they have to be sports? Why not just call them what they are; games?
> 
> That aside, I think this kind of thing is well overdue in the UK, it's a great idea.



Yeah it is. The naming is probably to try and make it look formal thus giving cred. Games are still dismissed by too many as kids toys...


----------



## XR75 (Feb 19, 2009)

Counter Strike's a fun game to mess around on but for the purposes of an Esport it's a shit random game that has been dumbed down to have mass appeal,as was Day of Defeat,therefore striking it out as something that can be taken seriously as sport.


----------



## isitme (Feb 19, 2009)

they have lots of tournaments on telly in korea and the problem is, it's boring as shit to watch


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2009)

I find Cricket boring as shite to watch others dont...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm getting into esports it seems 

I thoroughly enjoyed watching the Killer Instinct World Cup a few weeks ago, small in scale but a fun fighter to spectate. I also watched the Halo World Championship qualifier this past weekent. Some amazing games and I nearly cheered at one or two of the plays. The finals are in March and there's a prize fund of $2.5 million!

EVO in June is going to be amazing too!


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2016)

Bah, none of the games I am good at playing get to be "e-sport", it's just me spending too much time on the 'puter without any hope of going pro.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 25, 2016)

Epona said:


> Bah, none of the games I am good at playing get to be "e-sport", it's just me spending too much time on the 'puter without any hope of going pro.



I'm never going pro either. Last week I got beaten by my 9 year old son at Street Fighter. A game I'd played for 25 years, and he'd never played until that day! My reactions are gone, but it's fun to watch others


----------



## souljacker (Feb 25, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm never going pro either. Last week I got beaten by my 9 year old son at Street Fighter. A game I'd played for 25 years, and he'd never played until that day! My reactions are gone, but it's fun to watch others



The Chun-Li effect. I presume they ban her use in pro events.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 6, 2016)

With Halo Worlds around the corner I know a couple of the exceL eSports lot that are going over there to compete, guaranteed 25k regardless of their position now. Been following the Halo series since around about 2006 on the competitive scene so I remember a lot about it. Shame Halos competitive world kinda died a few years ago.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 9, 2016)

Tony_LeaS said:


> With Halo Worlds around the corner I know a couple of the exceL eSports lot that are going over there to compete, guaranteed 25k regardless of their position now. Been following the Halo series since around about 2006 on the competitive scene so I remember a lot about it. Shame Halos competitive world kinda died a few years ago.



Seems to be coming back quite a bit with Halo 5 though?

The money certainly is! I think 343i are putting in all the money from req-pack sales, and it's $1.5 million, and the total money up gor graps is $2.5 million.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 9, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Seems to be coming back quite a bit with Halo 5 though?
> 
> The money certainly is! I think 343i are putting in all the money from req-pack sales, and it's $1.5 million, and the total money up gor graps is $2.5 million.



Its slowly coming back, MLG decided to pick it back up with the announcement of the Halo Worlds, and with such a big team name like Optic Gaming competing over in the NA Regionals, the game got quite the recognition that it deserves. Its now mostly about building up the game base and making it compatible for everyone. Halo was massive between 2006-2010, mostly for when it got picked up by USA Network and got sponsorships from massive corporations like Dr Pepper and Red Bull. It has the potential to come back, but its gotta be good.

A million is guaranteed for the top prize. In a sense, if EG win, Commonly will earn more money from winning one event than Ogre 2 has earned through 13 years of competition and over 50 event wins. Madness.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 9, 2016)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Its slowly coming back, MLG decided to pick it back up with the announcement of the Halo Worlds, and with such a big team name like Optic Gaming competing over in the NA Regionals, the game got quite the recognition that it deserves. Its now mostly about building up the game base and making it compatible for everyone. Halo was massive between 2006-2010, mostly for when it got picked up by USA Network and got sponsorships from massive corporations like Dr Pepper and Red Bull. It has the potential to come back, but its gotta be good.
> 
> A million is guaranteed for the top prize. In a sense, if EG win, Commonly will earn more money from winning one event than Ogre 2 has earned through 13 years of competition and over 50 event wins. Madness.



I've been a massive Halo fan from the beginning, but am only just following the competitive scene. I watched the NA regionals on Twitch and thought it was brilliant. So looking forward to the finals where I will be cheering on the Brits and Denial eSports


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 10, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've been a massive Halo fan from the beginning, but am only just following the competitive scene. I watched the NA regionals on Twitch and thought it was brilliant. So looking forward to the finals where I will be cheering on the Brits and Denial eSports



The NA teams are obviously gonna be better, they have much more tournament play and availability, us EU teams will be more shakey. Hopefully one of them, potentially Infused or Epsilon go through. As for Denial, Huke is 15 years old and potentially gonna be a big name over the years after CoD made their World League for 18+ only. Next week is prelims which should be on Twitch


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 17, 2016)

Halo World Championship finals begin tomorrow


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 17, 2016)

Gonna be a good one. If we based it off scrim performances that have happened this week, CLG should have it in the bag as they've only dropped 25 odd games out of 300, in comparison to others who are predicted to do well who have dropped 80-90 each.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 19, 2016)

Slight bump, but in 15 years of competitive Halo, Epsilon have become the first European team ever to make the Top 8 at a major Halo competitive event. They probably wont make it past the QFs but this is huge for us in eSports here.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 20, 2016)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Slight bump, but in 15 years of competitive Halo, Epsilon have become the first European team ever to make the Top 8 at a major Halo competitive event. They probably wont make it past the QFs but this is huge for us in eSports here.



Yep, I wasd cheering them on . Final at 11, got my snacks ready!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 20, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yep, I wasd cheering them on . Final at 11, got my snacks ready!



Now the big story, since I was 11/12 in 2006 I followed Naded through his pro career. He hasn't won an event yet, and if he wins this one I probably will cry (over eSports). He deserves this win out of everyone else here.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 21, 2016)

Not gonna happen, clg asbout to go 3 up.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 21, 2016)

Frosty melee'ing the dead body there!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 21, 2016)

Oof, teabagging and badmouthing. Wtf is this, cod?


----------

